# Do you go to the gym?



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've never worked out at a gym before but I'm moving to a building with a pretty decent gym. I figure I might as well use it.

But I'm pretty nervous. I don't want big buff guys laughing at my skinny self as I struggle to lift 40 pounds, ya know? Also I am paranoid about bad form. I probably have good form because I'm so paranoid about it, but I feel like I would die of embarrassment if someone told me, "You're doing it wrong."


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

At first I was going to comment on how I've seen super skinny guys in there barely lifting anything and not get made fun of, but then I saw you are female. That being said, no one is going to make fun of you (no one is going to make fun of a male either most likely).

It is important to know good form not just to save embarassment but also so you don't injure yourself and you get the most out of your workout.

You have the option of approaching someone working at the gym and they are more than willing to teach you how to use each peice of equipment.

If that is too much for you, then you could always go online and read and watch videos.

Or if you have a friend that goes to the gym you can have them teach.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

40 lbs. is a lot for a girl! I think they would be impressed with that. I know I would!

I've tried the "you're doing it wrong" thing once before, but it was only because I was attracted to a girl, and was hoping to make a connection by something, anything. Most guys don't really care what you do unless they're attracted to you.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Went once. Saw all the buff guys around me while I was fat and could barely lift anything. Got depressed. Left. Never returned. The end.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I just joined a gym just listen to music and it should help ignore the ppl around you as much as possible because they are busy with thier own workout and dont worry too much thats my problem i always think ppl are judging me but they really are not!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> 40 lbs. is a lot for a girl! I think they would be impressed with that. I know I would!
> 
> I've tried the "you're doing it wrong" thing once before, but it was only because I was attracted to a girl, and was hoping to make a connection by something, anything. Most guys don't really care what you do unless they're attracted to you.


I'm impressed as well, lol. I can only lift up 8-10lbs. :b


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

I used to be able to bench my weight a couple years ago. 130 pounds which was my max. And i have really skinny arms. lol you can describe me as scrawny. It took me a long time to be able to do that. Close to a year. I had to ask for help from others how to lift weights. Im glad i found some nice people.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I know it's hard to not worry about what other people think of you, but the reason why people go to the gym is to get in better shape and everyone there is doing the same. I've only been to the gym like twice when my brothers gf had free passes to the gym she works at and at first I was nervous because I 'm a pretty thin guy. But my brother says when you go to the gym for the first time, you end up thinking people are looking at you, they aren't and you'll get over once you start working out.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, I have a membership, but my anxiety is so overwhelming that I find it difficult at times to go. I have an exercise bike in my room that I use. If I am at the gym it takes me 3 hours to work out, while at home it takes me 1.5, plus shower maybe 2 hours.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

haven't gone since they closed for xmas, plus whole of ireland was snowed under for most of jan but starting back tomorrow, on a 3 weeker, i'm pretty confident it will helped my depression, as i go in the eve, and then usually sleep well after it. Sleep can help depression, anx, stress etc. a lot. 

99% of people are doing their own thing, they aint looking at you, although i have been caught looking a some pretty smashing looking girls, i just give them the thousand yard stare as if i'm looking at some1 behind them.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

I do. I think in the past I might have been more anxious but when I started going back in August last year I guess I had a strong motivation of wanting to try it and go to heck with what other people think. Also I had lost some weight before I even joined the gym, from eating better, so I had that confidence boost even though I was (and am) still fat compared to a lot of gym goers.

Also lol I had some things I wanted to distract myself from with depression where I actually felt more comfortable out than at home for a change. 

But yeah I've started to really get some satisfaction out of going and want to go regularly. I still get self conscious moments, especially because I go to the aerobic dance classes where a bunch of people are skinnier and more coordinated than me...but I like the feeling of getting to dance and workout enough that I just accept that I'll have insecure moments.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

pita said:


> I've never worked out at a gym before but I'm moving to a building with a pretty decent gym. I figure I might as well use it.
> 
> But I'm pretty nervous. I don't want big buff guys laughing at my skinny self as I struggle to lift 40 pounds, ya know? Also I am paranoid about bad form. I probably have good form because I'm so paranoid about it, but I feel like I would die of embarrassment if someone told me, "You're doing it wrong."


Yes. I was a gym instructor for several years and into bodybuilding. Trying to get back into it as a career again too.

Depends which gym you get in all honesty. If you find an old stinky gym full of free weights it may be intended more towards bodybuilders, doormen, boxers etc. Most gyms now aren't like that or have a fitness centre and a free weights area. Every gym I worked in was quite mixed in these regards but the major population was 'average joe's' and some of these people were arseholes, whilst most were nice though as were most of the big guys. So it's really got little to to do with it in my opinion.

Here's something to think about though. Most these big guys and bodybuilders worry about their bodies more than 'average' people because they often have forms of ..I can't remember the word for it, but they don't think they are lean enough or wide enough or big enough etc. It begins with a d I think.

Just go, enjoy it. The stereotyping is not true for most part. No one is arsed if you are overweight or sweat alot etc, people understand that's why you are going to a gym.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

if this is of any help, from what I have seen, no one pays attention to what you do at a gym.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I go about 3 times a week. I go to a gym thats half an hour away from my home so I don't have to worry about seeing somebody I know.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm moving house soon and will definitely join a gym then. Its worth a try. I think it might really help.

Anyway, I need the exercise. The most exercise I get these days is walking up or down the bloody stairs!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Gym...what's a gym? =p






I had a pass to the YMCA when I was younger. My social issues weren't quite as bad at that point, but I still felt awkward/nervous working out around a bunch of people. I eventually stopped going but got my own work out equipment (just basic stuff) so I could do my own thing without having to go anywhere. It has been so long since I've done free weights though.


----------



## ShyRon (Dec 3, 2009)

Working out has saved my life. I used to be overweight & that played a big part in my SA. Losing weight has made my SA manageable (so did therapy & just growing older). Now, I work out mostly to be healthy. If u feel good, your self-esteem also grows. Now I work out at Gold's Gym full of big muscular guys. It was intimidating at first but I just listen to my ipod & nobody cares what you're doing cuz they're all busy as well. Hope u go for it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

huh said:


> Gym...what's a gym? =p


Darn, beat me to it. I was gonna post that clip. "Gym, what's a gym?" was the first thing that popped into my head. :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah I used to go to a little local gym, they didn't have much other than free weights and a few treadmills. I didn't need anything else though. There were never more than, at most, a couple of other guys in there at a time, and I knew them failry well so I wasn't anxious. I stopped going about a year ago after my membership ran out though. I'm not sure how I'd feel in a place like Gold's gym or the YMCA.

I guarantee you the others in the gym are focused on their own workouts and not on what you're doing. I'm sure no one would laugh at you, but if they did you could take consolation in the fact that you're much, much smarter than they are.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I go to 24 hour fitness, really early in the morning when no one else is there =].


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

no, but I'm thinking about going to the gym these days, I need to put on some extra muscles lol


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I created my very own garage gym from nothing over a peroid of four years.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I go to the gym for my dad's workplace. It's mostly older people, so I don't get too self conscious. I just do my own thing, and they don't bother me. 

Started out on the bicycle & elliptical, then worked my way onto the treadmill after about two weeks. I don't do the weight lifting thing cause I actually do enough heavy lifting at work. 

Continuuing to go is the best thing I've done in a while.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I used to, but now I just work out at home. I'd like to join a gym again and maybe take some classes that they offer will give me a chance to interact with some new people.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I would love to start doing more exercise. burn off a bit more energy.I think it can't be helping my insomnia much if i'm never physically tired.i'm not too fussed on what activity i do for exercise,something with a bit of dashing about, would like to do a bit of running. don't think I could handle dashing out the house and round the block even at a time when people are still in bed. the gym is a more likely route or atleast gym equipment .a home treadmill would be awesome but its all money isnt it.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

my sis has lost 9.5 pounds by doing 7 and a half classes of salsa dance lessons. 2 classes a week for 3/4 weeks. She suffers from depression and its a great outlet for her, so if people are afraid of gym check a womens only dance class or something,, I guess women only would be interested in this though.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

i used to belong to lifestyles family fitness, didn't like it much cause it always seems crowded, and it was always these buff body builder type guys. But i'm about to go become a member of my local rec center they have a fitness facility there, and i just plan on going real early in the morning when they open.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Garage gym, Run on the beach.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My city is my gym. I run six miles four times a week, around town, usually late. I still get honked at. :um


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You can go at odd times when it is not crowded if you feel very uncomfortable. Sometimes I have to get up very early 5:30 AM to work around my schedule, most gyms have lenient hours especially on the weekdays.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have a gym membership, does that count? :lol

Actually, after not going for a few months I am determined to get back in the gym. Beginning this week. Would have went today but opted for a long walk in the park and the treadmill instead.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I really would love to go, but being at a gym gives me so much stress and anxiety that its ruiening the whole plessure of working out. 
This makes it so hard to change my current situation if everything is just to much and overwhelming.


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

threadmill at home. Best investment of my life. Pays off after 3 years of gym memberships. Hopefully it doesn't break.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

When ever I have time, I workout at the leisure at my house. I live in a small community where everyone knows each other. I feel too self-conscious to workout in front of anyone. I am going to begin to go for jogs to help out my cardio again.


----------

